# MORINGA.... any non-meat eaters here



## sopappy (Jun 27, 2016)

This Moringa plant is pretty amazing but no luck finding it around here. I'm growing 4 of them in cannisters in my room. Is there any danger of these buggers polinating my plants?

I'd like to take them outside during sunny periods but I'm thinking that would be a great way to introduce bugs into my room. Sure is tempting though.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2016)

It is a cute plant.. A new superfood, wow. I had never heard of it.  Very cool, but yeah, don't bring plants in and out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2016)

I dont dont eat beef,,,but i have Bison once or twice a month.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2016)

Can out tell us more about morings?  I have never heard of it, but am always interested in finding natural products with healing properties.

I still eat meat, but as I grow older, I find I am eating less and less.  I cannot remember the last time I had a steak or prime rib.  About the only beef I eat is hamburger--I just love a good burger.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2016)

THG,,,Bison makes an awesome hamburger.  Half the Sat fat of beef and less Cholesterol then chicken. It is a protected  animal,,,no GMOs or hormones.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 28, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> THG,,,Bison makes an awesome hamburger.  Half the Sat fat of beef and less Cholesterol then chicken. It is a protected  animal,,,no GMOs or hormones.



you were serious... I thought Bison was a beer
sounds delicious


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2016)

sopappy said:


> you were serious... I thought Bison was a beer
> sounds delicious



It is Buffalo, ,,and it is awesome. Very tender and delicious.  Dont cook like beef or you will over cook it.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Can out tell us more about morings?  I have never heard of it, but am always interested in finding natural products with healing properties.
> 
> I still eat meat, but as I grow older, I find I am eating less and less.  I cannot remember the last time I had a steak or prime rib.  About the only beef I eat is hamburger--I just love a good burger.




Ditto, I miss it, shitty colons in my genes, red meat bad, I'm not a fanatic about it though, it's a treat now though.
Cut out dairy too, miss cheese but not milk so much. Cream in coffee though sometimes.
So, veggie route needs protein, MORINGA has more than meat and a busload of vitamins to boot.
It's keeping third world alive, google or youtube Moringa tree
Bunch of good ones, here's one  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqwk9KFLTI0

I have 4 growing in pots, no idea what I'm doing but they're growing, pics later.
I have seeds if you can't find them.
I was amazed they sprouted and sitting in sun in backyard, neighbours saw them 
sad to say, Moringa can not be grown outside here, it needs 8 months, so I'll have to bring them in over the winter, maybe set up a light in the living room over the 4 of them. They're in the room now, I'm don't take them outside anymore and am nervous about them in there but. 
You guys with garages are lucky, can you imagine how tricky it was getting those tubs in here? 

View attachment moringa.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Jun 28, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> It is Buffalo, ,,and it is awesome. Very tender and delicious.  Dont cook like beef or you will over cook it.



I'd have to try it in a good restaurant, 
I wouldn't mind trying to barbie one of those though, do you seer the patties like a steak first and turn down the heat?


----------



## sopappy (Jun 28, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> It is a cute plant.. A new superfood, wow. I had never heard of it.  Very cool, but yeah, don't bring plants in and out.



I did introduce them to the neighbours until they sprouted, but I was doing that in and out thing at night. I'm keeping them in the room now, watching closing, maybe I will stick them in another room, natural light though.


----------



## thacheese (Jun 28, 2016)

Most stores seem to have it (even if frozen). you can get it ground, or in steaks, it cooks same as regular steaks, and if you didn't know it was bison, you'd just think it was super tender and good cut of beef. I've even had buffalo fajitas at a chain mexican place, it's not common, but around if you're looking, bison minute steaks (steak umms) are also a thing...

highly recommended, but a little more pricey than beef.



sopappy said:


> I'd have to try it in a good restaurant,
> I wouldn't mind trying to barbie one of those though, do you seer the patties like a steak first and turn down the heat?


----------



## sopappy (Jun 28, 2016)

thacheese said:


> Most stores seem to have it (even if frozen). you can get it ground, or in steaks, it cooks same as regular steaks, and if you didn't know it was bison, you'd just think it was super tender and good cut of beef. I've even had buffalo fajitas at a chain mexican place, it's not common, but around if you're looking, bison minute steaks (steak umms) are also a thing...
> 
> highly recommended, but a little more pricey than beef.



S'okay, it'll be a treat 
I'd never have thought to ask or look for it, I don't get out much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2016)

I dont get out much,,,:rofl:
You know who Buffalo Bill is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2016)

Weedhopper, we have a lot of bison around here, too.  I have often eaten bison.  Also, my best buddy lives on an elk ranch and, if I am eating red meat, it is probably elk.  Like bison, it has less fat, less cholesterol and no growth hormones.

I checked out moringa.  I may buy a couple of trees and see how they do.  They are a tropical type plant, so will have to be container grown and brought inside in the winter.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 30, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Weedhopper, we have a lot of bison around here, too.  I have often eaten bison.  Also, my best buddy lives on an elk ranch and, if I am eating red meat, it is probably elk.  Like bison, it has less fat, less cholesterol and no growth hormones.
> 
> I checked out moringa.  I may buy a couple of trees and see how they do.  They are a tropical type plant, so will have to be container grown and brought inside in the winter.



would you keep them in your grow room? 
until winter, will you bring them into the room at night for more light?
I'm worried about that. mine are doing great in the room under the LEDS but I'd like to leave them out in that glorious sun during the day


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2016)

I would not be dragging them back and forth in the summer when I have sunshine.  How much light do they need?  Cannabis is unique in that it can grow (veg) fine with no dark period--not all plants are in that classification.   I would leave them outdoors in a container while the weather was good and only bring them indoors for the winter.   I think that I would prefer to have them in my living space if ambient light was enough.  If you bring them into the grow space, I would sequester them for a bit to make sure they have no pests/disease, and then yes, I would put them. in my grow space if I had room and they needed that much light.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 1, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would not be dragging them back and forth in the summer when I have sunshine.  How much light do they need?  Cannabis is unique in that it can grow (veg) fine with no dark period--not all plants are in that classification.   I would leave them outdoors in a container while the weather was good and only bring them indoors for the winter.   I think that I would prefer to have them in my living space if ambient light was enough.  If you bring them into the grow space, I would sequester them for a bit to make sure they have no pests/disease, and then yes, I would put them. in my grow space if I had room and they needed that much light.



All I know is they are tropical, don't need a lot of water and 8 months to mature. Some youtubers say they will go dormant outside over winter and take off again in spring, but they need 8 mths to mature. I hope to plant these 4 outside next spring, and harvest every fall thereafter
I really wanted to bring them in and out but have decided on leaving them in the veg room until spring. Still nervous about that but jezuz, all kinds of plants out there in the real world get along


----------



## sopappy (Jul 1, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I dont get out much,,,:rofl:
> You know who Buffalo Bill is.



Why the two names? I'm trying Bison/Buffalo next time I get out.


----------

